# Nu-Stock



## Sunshine1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this medication? I just bought a big tube of it for my dog with allergies. I put it all over him, and boy does he look silly. But he isn't scratching right now so that's good. 

This stuff is supposed to cure any type of skin ailment including mange and it's guaranteed. I sure hope it works, cause my dog looks pretty bad.


----------



## state159 (Apr 6, 2010)

It works if used as directed; smells bad but that's OK.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 6, 2010)

I used it on a dog that had ear mites and it worked.


----------



## superhog (Apr 6, 2010)

*nu stock*

This stuff is great it works well on any kind of skin problem.You can thin it up with baby oil and spray it on.Let it stay on for two days and wash it off and put it back on.


----------



## hogghead (Apr 7, 2010)

i thinned it with happy jack mange med its made of the same componets just different ratios seemed to help some but to knock the mange out i gave him a capstar and fish oil pills


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm using Nustock right now on one of my American Bulldogs that got bit under the neck by a timber rattler, a few of weeks ago.  Vet saved my dog, but told me the dog would have a baseball-sized place rot out and there was nothing that could be done about that.  Said just to keep the wound as clean as we could while it eventually healed.

We've been washing out the wound daily with a combo of betadine, gentian violet, alcohol, boric acid & water all mixed together.  Then we apply Nustock all over the area.

The wound has healed well and only had a small spot the size of a quarter to rot away where the fangs went in.  Everyday the wound is looking better and better.

No doubt I think the Nustock is helping to heal my dog alot faster than expected.  It also keeps the flies and other critters away!

See my other response in your thread about flea allergies.  :  )


----------



## bunny chaser (Apr 24, 2010)

*nu stock*

i have had great results with it i run beagles and briars are hard on them i use it for the cuts on their tails ears face and on their pads great to get rid of ear mites it does stink though i use latex clothes it gets in your skin you just bout have to wear it off and if ya dog is itching badly and very discomfort try childrens liquid bendrayl a teaspoon for my small to medium dogs will help with itching and help them to rest


----------



## dilligaf*cantrell (May 7, 2010)

it works great. i applied product as directed. within 8 wks of treatment, my pup had no signs of hair loss or redness.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (May 7, 2010)

Where do yall get nu stock?


----------



## Katie Brake (May 7, 2010)

We sell it here at West Creek Farm Supply. Have plenty in stock. Come on out and see us 4246 Level Grove Rd Cornelia,GA 30531 706-778-0428!


----------



## jmeahoundsman (Jun 9, 2010)

*snake bite meds*

Best thing you can do is brew some really strong coffee and let it cool.  Then mix it with raw eggs and bacon grease and pour it down their throats.  some will just eat it on thier own.  Works great for poisoning too.  Have saved many coon hounds with this remedy.


----------



## jmeahoundsman (Jun 9, 2010)

*snake bite meds*

Best thing you can do is brew some really strong coffee and let it cool.  Then mix it with raw eggs and bacon grease and pour it down their throats.  some will just eat it on thier own.  Works great for poisoning too.  Have saved many coon hounds with this remedy.  then apply 'cut heal' (used on horses).  it keeps out infection and they won't mess with it. It causes the wound to heal from the inside out and leaves no scars or hair loss.


----------

